# ABC game



## seanwest111 (May 17, 2004)

hey people, just thought i may put a game up that everyone can enjoy

its the ABC game and each post has to name something related to herpotology starting from the letter A to Z for example:

A for atherton tableland python or albino olive and B for bredli's python etc.

Anyway ill start with A for atherton tablelands python and the next post will have to b c d etc.

PS: give everyone a fair go at the game
ENJOY


----------



## ether (May 17, 2004)

B for Broadhead


----------



## seanwest111 (May 17, 2004)

C for coastal carpet


----------



## Pinkie (May 17, 2004)

D for Death Adder


----------



## dobermanmick (May 17, 2004)

d 4 deathadder


----------



## Pinkie (May 17, 2004)

Jinx


----------



## Springherp (May 17, 2004)

E for eastern water dragon


----------



## Dicco (May 17, 2004)

F 4 fierce snake


----------



## Dicco (May 17, 2004)

G 4 Gould's Monitor


----------



## SnakeWrangler (May 17, 2004)

H for Highlands Copperhead


----------



## Reptile_1989 (May 17, 2004)

I for inland taipan


----------



## dobermanmick (May 17, 2004)

J for Jungle


----------



## regenold (May 17, 2004)

k for komodo dragon


----------



## soulweaver (May 17, 2004)

L for soulweavers land mullet


----------



## regenold (May 17, 2004)

what happens when we get to z? does it start again but we have to use different herps?

and yeah m for mitchell's monitor


----------



## dobermanmick (May 17, 2004)

M 4 Murray Darling


----------



## moosenoose (May 17, 2004)

N for Northwestern Carpet (ahh..hoping I'd get that LOL)


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 17, 2004)

o for olive python


----------



## ether (May 17, 2004)

p for Pygmy Python


----------



## dobermanmick (May 17, 2004)

whoops to slow


----------



## saikrett (May 17, 2004)

Q 4 QLD water python (its all i can think of)


----------



## dobermanmick (May 17, 2004)

R 4 rough scaled python


----------



## NoOne (May 17, 2004)

s for snake


----------



## Ricko (May 17, 2004)

t for Taipan


----------



## soulweaver (May 17, 2004)

u ugly snake


----------



## saikrett (May 17, 2004)

v 4 velvet gecko


----------



## Artie (May 17, 2004)

w 4 white lipped python


----------



## westaussie (May 17, 2004)

X is for the two-timing toerag that taught me snakes are a lot more trustworthy than women !!


----------



## instar (May 17, 2004)

NoOne said:


> s for snake




LOL, you got away weith it easy! :lol:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 17, 2004)

y is 4 yellow thingy


----------



## instar (May 17, 2004)

Z is for Zebra skink


----------



## SnakeWrangler (May 17, 2004)

A = Antaresia Maculosa


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 17, 2004)

b is 4 boa constricterts and ball and bloched pythons


----------



## instar (May 17, 2004)

C is for Crocadile


----------



## ackie (May 17, 2004)

D 4 dendrelaphis punctulata


----------



## BROWNS (May 18, 2004)

e 4 elapid.....

NoOne did you get my pm?


----------



## Hickson (May 18, 2004)

F is for Fang


----------



## regenold (May 18, 2004)

g for garden skink lol


----------



## Ricko (May 18, 2004)

h=hosmers skink (i think thats how you spell it)


----------



## moosenoose (May 18, 2004)

i = irian jaya python


----------



## peterescue (May 18, 2004)

K is for King Brown


----------



## Artie (May 18, 2004)

after I comes J peterescue, not K

j 4 juvenile snake 
:wink:


----------



## Pinkie (May 18, 2004)

L for Liasis fuscus


----------



## earthmother (May 18, 2004)

M!!!! For Murray Darling lol


----------



## peterescue (May 18, 2004)

Artie said:


> after I comes J peterescue, not K
> 
> The previous post had I and J respectively.
> I will accept your apology pm when it arrives
> ...


----------



## luke (May 18, 2004)

N 4 Never ending light bulb purchashing


----------



## regenold (May 18, 2004)

o for oenpelli rock python (think that's how you spell it)


----------



## Artie (May 18, 2004)

peterescue said:


> Artie said:
> 
> 
> > after I comes J peterescue, not K
> ...


----------



## Artie (May 18, 2004)

p 4 papuan python


----------



## peterescue (May 18, 2004)

I take it P for Peterescue was the last post or Artie isnt playing anymore.

Q is for quarentining(what we should all practice.
Peter


----------



## instar (May 18, 2004)

" Now I know my A,B,C , next time won't you sing with me..........."


----------



## Artie (May 18, 2004)

:?


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 18, 2004)

instar said:


> " Now I know my A,B,C , next time won't you sing with me..........."


dont u mean next time wont u type with me


----------



## SnakeWrangler (May 18, 2004)

R = Reticulated Python


----------



## instar (May 18, 2004)

Lol, Jimmy, yes, "type".....whatever


----------



## Hickson (May 18, 2004)

s = Slateman


----------



## saikrett (May 18, 2004)

t for too many reptiles (well mum thinks so)


----------



## Hickson (May 18, 2004)

U = Uromastyx


----------



## Pinkie (May 18, 2004)

v for Varanids


----------



## craig (May 18, 2004)

w 4 water python


----------



## regenold (May 18, 2004)

x for Xenodon rabdocephalus


----------



## instar (May 18, 2004)

An extra "W" for "What the..........:! whats its common name?  good one.


----------



## grahamh (May 18, 2004)

Yellow faced whip snake


----------



## ether (May 18, 2004)

y for Yellow-bellied Three-toed Skink


----------



## instar (May 18, 2004)

Z for Zoo (containing herps?) ..................."Would you beleive Z for zero, zip zilch?! :lol:


----------



## Hickson (May 18, 2004)

A = antivenom


----------



## peterescue (May 18, 2004)

Bluetongue


----------



## ackie (May 18, 2004)

do we start again?
if so...A 4 ackies


----------



## dobermanmick (May 18, 2004)

C cats for snake food


----------



## peterescue (May 18, 2004)

Dugite


----------



## africancichlidau (May 18, 2004)

E = Efricancichlidau


----------



## instar (May 18, 2004)

africancichlidau said:


> E = Efricancichlidau



Been In N.Z lately???


----------



## BROWNS (May 18, 2004)

what is a uromastyx hix?


----------



## africancichlidau (May 18, 2004)

It's a mastyx from Urope


----------



## BROWNS (May 18, 2004)

Uno


----------



## Hickson (May 18, 2004)

Genus of agamids from Africa and the Middle East. Commonly called Spiny-tailed Lizards.

Hix


----------



## Hickson (May 18, 2004)

F = frontal scales


----------



## BROWNS (May 18, 2004)

Thanks...

gtp


----------



## Artie (May 19, 2004)

herpotology


----------



## Pinkie (May 19, 2004)

I for Idiots


----------



## Hickson (May 19, 2004)

J = John (Weigel)


----------



## africancichlidau (May 19, 2004)

Kloaca


----------



## Hickson (May 19, 2004)

I think that's the Greek spelling Afro!


----------



## peterescue (May 19, 2004)

L is for Laughable
and lizard


----------



## africancichlidau (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Hickson (May 19, 2004)

M = mamba


----------



## africancichlidau (May 19, 2004)

N = NoOne


----------



## Hickson (May 19, 2004)

o = ocular scales


----------



## africancichlidau (May 19, 2004)

p = pee


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2004)

Q - Quite entertaining = Afrofish!!!


----------



## Hickson (May 19, 2004)

R = ratalinguis.jpg


----------



## moosenoose (May 20, 2004)

S = SLIPPERY SNAKE SILENTLY SIPPING SHERRY SOMEWHERE SOUTH


----------



## Hickson (May 20, 2004)

T = Thorny Devil


----------



## earthmother (May 20, 2004)

U = Tympanocryptis UNIFORMIS = Even Scaled Earless Dragon


----------



## peterescue (May 20, 2004)

v is for venomoid, a practice that we should avoid.


----------



## Artie (May 20, 2004)

woma


----------



## Bryony (May 20, 2004)

x = x-rated mating (lol)


----------



## Bryony (May 20, 2004)

y = yellow snake?


----------



## Hickson (May 20, 2004)

try yellow-jawed tommygoff


----------



## moosenoose (May 20, 2004)

Z = ZIPPER SNAKE (OUCH!) lol


----------



## seanwest111 (May 20, 2004)

hehehe nice one moosenoose.


----------



## insectovor (May 20, 2004)

A=anolis anolis b=Banded tree iguana c=Ceratophrys cornuta(horned frog) d=dendrelaphis punctulatus e=Elaphe guttata(corn snake) f=file snake g= Gila monster h=Hypsilurus spinipes i= inland taipan j= Jacky lizard k= keelback snake l=Lacerta agilis m=mud adder n= Nile monitor o=Oedura tryoni p= Perentie Q=.........r= Ramphotyphlops australis s= sand swimmer t= Ta ta lizard u=Underwoodisaurus milii V= Varanus timorensis w= white lipped tree frog x= litoria Xanthomerus y= yellow faced whipsnake z= Zonocerus variegata(grass hopper...you got to love your bugs...lol) ........I missed out on a few so here it is..........


----------



## africancichlidau (May 20, 2004)

Insectman see Hix signature


----------



## Hickson (May 20, 2004)

Bugger, I just changed it. 

Hix


----------



## africancichlidau (May 20, 2004)

See Hix previous signature  Bad timing Hixy


----------



## Fuscus (May 21, 2004)

A is for Anticoagulants
B is for Bite
C is for Cytotoxins
D is for Defibrination
E is for Envenomation
F is for F*cked
G is for Get a doctor
H is for Hospital
I is for Infusion
J is for Joint Aches
K is for Kick the bucket
L is for Laboratory
M is for Myolysis
N is for Neurotoxins
O is for Oops
P is for Procoagulants
Q is for Quick, get a doctor
R is for Renal Failure
S is for Serum
T is for Toxin
U is for Urine ( discoloured )
V is for Venom detection kit
W is for Weakness
X is for X-ray
Y is for Yellow ( a better color for urine )
Z is for Zhit, that hurt


----------

